# snow goose hunting



## duckhunter23 (Apr 13, 2008)

moving to kasas to fort riley and was wondering what size spread to use for snow goose hunting and what kind of decoys to use if i dont have a lot of money to spend on a huge spread. what ill work. thank you for your time


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

thats kind of a vague question, because differnt times call for different tatics, but i good qaulity decoy for not a bad price is the sillosocks. we run about 250-300 in the srping and did very well!! :beer:


----------



## duckhunter23 (Apr 13, 2008)

well i should be hunting the tail end of the season. the silosocks? are you talking about the windsocks. if so do u have the heads on them or no?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah there a style of a windsock decoy and yeah we have all heads on ours. If someone could post a link to the sillosock website or something that would be great im not real tech savvy. :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

www.sillosocks.com


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I did it!!! :beer:


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## duckhunter23 (Apr 13, 2008)

i will definently hit u up and anyone else that is looking for a hunting partner let me know i dont know nothing about hunting out there doing all my research right now online. and i hunt in fort drum so i am set on canada decoys and mallards. only thing lacking is snow goose. and i would love to get my wife and i on some birds when i arrive early jan


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

iI drank the ''koolaid'' and used full bodies....we were out in Ks last year.....wow it was a good time....lots of geese

heres just a few


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

well there are several different routes you can go...if you dont have a ton of money and a lot of guys to help id go with some good full bodies and go for the realism approach...and it has nothing to do with "drinking kool-aid" its about using quality decoys when you dont have big numbers of decoys..

if you have guys that wanna help set out 500-100 dekes then you can go with some sillosocks, rags, etc. but id still get some full bodies to put in the hole to help finish the birds

drink the kool-aid....HA!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

duckhunter23, all a guy needs is sillosocks. They kill birds, they are cheap, and they store easy. Don't waste your money on fullbodies.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

The decoy selection process for hunting snows has a lot to do with location to me. If your in a location or have 5 guys that will be in the spread day in and day out it will be easy use fullbodys. Or if your going to set your decoys and hunt a spot for a weekend then fulls would work well.

But if your only going to hunt with 3 guys on a everyday basis then socks would be the way to go. Or if your going to switch fields on a daily basis then it would also be socks.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

goodkarmarising said:


> Kinda interesting that the pro-staffers, field staffers are all about trying to sell fullbodies, and us lowly non pro-staffers are all about doing things as cheaply as possible and still killing birds oke:


 :beer: :rollin:


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

i didnt say one thing about purchasing any full body decoys especially the ones that i staff for....all im saying is with the way that the full body decoys look now it may better suit him being that he may be hunitng by himslef or with low numbers of guys....


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Pretty much new to the snow goose hunting here but got in on some last year without decoys. Can a guy get by with just a dozen or 2 sillo's or is that a waste of time and money? Is this a style of hunt where you need to go all in or stay out? Thanks guys.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Pretty much new to the snow goose hunting here but got in on some last year without decoys. Can a guy get by with just a dozen or 2 sillo's or is that a waste of time and money? Is this a style of hunt where you need to go all in or stay out? Thanks guys.


I'd encourage you to give 2 doz. silo's a try. Would I be confident in it? In a rare situation? Yes. In most situations? No.

But there was a time when I was'nt confident using 100 decoys. Experience has taught me that 100 decoy's will suite you just fine in the right conditions. Hell, I borrowed a budy of mine 2 doz shell decoys and he swears he got tornadoed. This is a friend who rarley exagersates and I consider him to be a reliable source. In short, I trust the guy.


----------

